# Toyota Corolla Sedan Hybrid 2022



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Does anyone drive a Toyota Corolla Hybrid 2022 Sedan? Are you happy with the vehicle so far?

Thank You


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

bump


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I have a 2015 Corolla hybrid. And it’s ok, I am looking for my next car, it’s pretty cheap to run, $10 per 100km, well 4litres per 100km… Same as a Ev. 

i wouldn’t buy a new 2022 model Corolla, for that price your better off to go full EV, with a different make.

im looking at a 2022 MG ZS EV it’s the same price as a new Corolla. But fully electric, as Uber won’t allow hybrid or petrol cars on the app in 2030.

But I can’t afford $40k yet,so will wait till it’s a few years old and price drops.


----------



## Become_The_Best (May 13, 2018)

Classified said:


> 2022 model Corolla,


New Toyota Corolla Sedan is $35000 including the registration.



Classified said:


> $10 per 100km, well 4litres per 100km


With the Toyota Corolla, once it is full tank, you can drive 1000km.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Maybe a little too Small, Camry if you can wait 14 months for Delivery is a better Option.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Classified said:


> I have a 2015 Corolla hybrid. And it’s ok, I am looking for my next car, it’s pretty cheap to run, $10 per 100km, well 4litres per 100km… Same as a Ev.
> 
> i wouldn’t buy a new 2022 model Corolla, for that price your better off to go full EV, with a different make.
> 
> ...


Long way to go till 2030...


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

mrdsnutz said:


> Maybe a little too Small, Camry if you can wait 14 months for Delivery is a better Option.


Rav4 hybrid better than Camry.. And now you can get corrolla cross which is only abit smaller than rav4. Both are hybrid


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

DA08 said:


> Rav4 hybrid better than Camry.. And now you can get corrolla cross which is only abit smaller than rav4. Both are hybrid


Rav4 better than Camry - debatable which is better. Corrolla Cross is way smaller than the Camry with Leg room in the back and overall comfort, ever had 3 to 4 Front rowers in a Corolla, when they hop out, it resembles a clown car at the circus.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Classified said:


> I have a 2015 Corolla hybrid. And it’s ok, I am looking for my next car, it’s pretty cheap to run, $10 per 100km, well 4litres per 100km… Same as a Ev.
> 
> i wouldn’t buy a new 2022 model Corolla, for that price your better off to go full EV, with a different make.
> 
> ...


But is Uber going to be around in 2030 or will there be another Ride share Company pop up and do a way better job than what Uber is currently doing with the Customers and Drivers. It will not take much for both Customers and Drivers to Jump Ship to a More Professional Company that is more Customer and Driver focussed.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

mrdsnutz said:


> Rav4 better than Camry - debatable which is better. Corrolla Cross is way smaller than the Camry with Leg room in the back and overall comfort, ever had 3 to 4 Front rowers in a Corolla, when they hop out, it resembles a clown car at the circus.


Looooollll Neil... Its not debatable. Most drivers don't have brains to think. If they did they would drive an suv. I drove every type of car to see what is best and suv beats it every time.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

DA08 said:


> Looooollll Neil... Its not debatable. Most drivers don't have brains to think. If they did they would drive an suv. I drove every type of car to see what is best and suv beats it every time.


Agreed - "Most drivers don't have brains to think"


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Corolla anything sucks. You feel like getting bashed around in one it good if ur driving it to and from work but FT RS? Forget about it...

Drove one for couple weeks doing 1500km each week on it and 2 weeks was enough. was from Thrifty good guys though.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

if you want something really tiny... yaris cross hybrid. it will make ur day


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Classified said:


> ...it’s pretty cheap to run, $10 per 100km, well 4litres per 100km… *Same as a Ev.*


I'm not that sure about the calculations being the SAME AS the EV.

Even if you're paying the exorbitant rate of 30¢/kWh to your power company, then the comparison EV that was mentioned (MG ZS EV) with a claimed efficiency of 17.1 kWh/ 100km would cost you $5.13 per 100km to keep topped up. Next to nothing if you have solar panels & sufficient battery storage at home (except for the extra investment required).

It might not seem much of a difference, but if you're doing say 1,500 km/ week then that quickly adds up to a saving of $2,340 pa (just in fuel costs) compared to the hybrid. Of course there's also savings in servicing costs which could double that again.


----------



## mrdsnutz (2 mo ago)

Zuständig said:


> I'm not that sure about the calculations being the SAME AS the EV.
> 
> Even if you're paying the exorbitant rate of 30¢/kWh to your power company, then the comparison EV that was mentioned (MG ZS EV) with a claimed efficiency of 17.1 kWh/ 100km would cost you $5.13 per 100km to keep topped up. Next to nothing if you have solar panels & sufficient battery storage at home (except for the extra investment required).
> 
> It might not seem much of a difference, but if you're doing say 1,500 km/ week then that quickly adds up to a saving of $2,340 pa (just in fuel costs) compared to the hybrid. Of course there's also savings in servicing costs which could double that again.



But what is the Finance Costs between a Hybrid and a full EV and also ICE vehicle??


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

mrdsnutz said:


> But what is the Finance Costs between a Hybrid and a full EV and also ICE vehicle??


It should be the same APR no matter what the fuel source is - unless perhaps you come across a lender that is incentivising renewable energy.

What may differ is the purchase price, but with full EVs on the market with a starting price in the mid $40Ks (on-road) that price differential is shrinking. In any case, compared to ICE vehicles any driver doing a lot of KMs would quickly recoup that additional investment from savings in fossil fuel expenditure.


----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

Become_The_Best said:


> With the Toyota Corolla, once it is full tank, you can drive 1000km.


It's actually a bit more than 1,000 km. I drove the Corolla Hybrid (from new) for about 24,000 km in 2019/ 2020 and the OVERALL average fuel consumption came in at an impressive 3.7 l/100km. With a 41 litre tank that gives you a range of more than 1,100 km - but you should never get that close. What it does do is give you some extra flexibility to take advantage of cyclical dips in fuel prices. At about the 900 km range you start thinking about definitely refuelling (that day).


----------

